# My WIPs and builds



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey LIL! I'd been away for a while selling some of my kits. Decided to get back in the bench and build something. So here are a couple I've built and some WIPs

Extended the side windows on this 49 Merc

























Still working on this one


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are a few mock ups of others I'm working on

1940 ford sedan delivery









59 impala









50 ford convertible


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass Merc Iceman!Nice builds.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea I'm diggin all those man! Love the Merc, and the 40 panel is lookin good bro!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the 59 with the chrome rims, looks good!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I love that merc man........


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Between birthday parties, family, and tearing down mom's kitchen I found some time to add a few more to my WIPs. As if I need anymore...

This is a rebuild. A Chrysler 2008 300 Went from this matching my 1:1 (sort of)

















To this:


















My 1968 GTO Street Machine - Not super excited about the silver, but like it enough to keep it.

























I guess its time to start engines and interior now.

I'm sure with this beautiful weather I'll be working on more bodies :rofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool stuff man.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally finished the Buick grand national Here are some pics:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

And here is another new project. It's a Jimmy Flintstone resin kit and I will be using the Chezoom as a donor kit. It's a 57 Chevy Double Vision kit. This resin is one of the best bodies I have ever worked with. Easy to modify, shape, and sand. Its metallic lime green over a copper base.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

IceMan555 said:


> And here is another new project. It's a Jimmy Flintstone resin kit and I will be using the Chezoom as a donor kit. It's a 57 Chevy Double Vision kit. This resin is one of the best bodies I have ever worked with. Easy to modify, shape, and sand. Its metallic lime green over a copper base.


Wow that is a nice body,keep us posted bro,nice regal too:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work... But that's a Buick GN... Not a Monte...


----------



## ollycarbs (May 25, 2012)

And finally did you match the model of the 300 to your 1/1 300? 
Love the 49 Merc and especially the trophy coming with it!!! is it scratchbuilt?

Getting back at the bench for a few time too, let me say, Welcome back (even if i am a noob here!)

keep us posted!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work ice. Where do the wheel covers on the gold 49 merc come from?


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

sandcast said:


> Nice work ice. Where do the wheel covers on the gold 49 merc come from?


It's the 49 Merc special edition kit. Comes with those wheels. Just put a thick drop of clear red right in the middle.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is an update on the green Chevy double vision. Here are pics of what the back seat will look like.


















Can't decide on the tires and wheels. I got most of these in black too. What do you guys think?


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

nice grand national, im working on that one too


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is an update on the 59. Working on this one for a very long time. Slowly but surely. One of my better builds.


























































































Boy, that windshield is dirty!! *Haha. You can probably steal my identity with all those fingerprints.

More to come as it nears completeness.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice 59,you did a fine job detailing the motor


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice 2 tone i never seen that b4 nice 59 to


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

IceMan555 said:


> Here is an update on the green Chevy double vision. Here are pics of what the back seat will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! I like these 2 the best man. The gold is a good contrast for that green, but you can't go wrong with that last set.

59 is looking very clean.. nice engine detailing :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are the final pics of the 59 Impala.*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. I like it.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know this is a lowrider forum but I wanted to share my finished 1970 mustang Boss.

Here it is...


































And one of the best pics I have ever taken of a complete build...










Thanks for looking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good bro,dont matter If its a lowlow or not,shit I post Show rods,kustoms,some guys mini trucks,just have fun building homie!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been busy helping to run another forum so I'd been busy out there. Came back looking for some resin bods. Here are a few that I've built in the meantime. Here's my latest, it's the Mercury Matranga


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my 1932 Vicky


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is a tuner for you import fans. The Acura Integra and days and days of paint.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a dropped 66 nova


























Here it is on front of the shop


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's one more. My shop van.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a few more but they're not really lowrider style so not sure if you guys want to see them. I know the focus here is on lowrider builds.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Post them up, bro. Good to see someone from E.P.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Real clean builds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Some excellent looking builds there man, good to see lots of variety too.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just finished this one today.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Also did this one for the American Graffiti contest over at the forum I help run. The 58 Impala.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fine builds


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

IceMan555 said:


> Just finished this one today.


Love this.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

It's about what you like to build , not what people want you to build ! and you my friend have some great builds !


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the new one. Mild custom 1958 impala












































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright, I hadn't done anything to this one sine last July I think. decided to take it out and work a little bit more on it. Here what I did tonight.

Lowered the back a little bit more. From this...









To this...

















Finished up the interior installing the dash.

















A few more details to the engine bay


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin gooduffin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Waiting for some parts on the 64 to dry so moved on to start this custom 49 ford. Some body work and mocks only so far. Extended the front end, added skirts, and working on custom taillights. 



































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

IceMan555 said:


> Here's the new one. Mild custom 1958 impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks old Skool. 

Finished this one tonight for The eBay challenge over at Jerry's Cherry's model car club forum. Enioy.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

IceMan555 said:


> Thanks old Skool.
> 
> Finished this one tonight for The eBay challenge over at Jerry's Cherry's model car club forum. Enioy.


that's cool!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2! Cool truck.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

That 49 ford is history! Dropped it and stepped on it as the stool I was sitting on also broke. :facepalm:

So cleaned up the bench and started a new build. Paint is close to complete. 50 Olds Custom.

Using Alclad candy paints for this one. Patterned/laced top.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Put the Olds away for a bit. Won't be able to get to it until after the builds for our forum's contests. Here are two more I did finish though.

A 1940 Ford Coupe


















































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

This next one is not a lowrider but it's a tribute to an old farm truck. 



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IceMan555 said:


> This next one is not a lowrider but it's a tribute to an old farm truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is kool :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here we are again. Another contest over at our forum so another build. The contest is Best of the Decade: The 60s. You guys should check it out. Anyways, the 60s cars are so stylish man. Went from a 62 Chrysler 300 to a slammed 64 pickup, and finally settled on this 62 Pontiac Catalina "Agent Orange". Of course I'm slamming this one so the first thing I had to do was work on the chassis. Some before and after pics. 


























































Will be shades of orange. Alclad candy orange over a silver base. Thinking of adding some white patterns but won't know until interior starts to come together. Coats of clear drying right now.

















The engine is also very close to being all done.

















More to come...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

IceMan555 said:


> Thanks old Skool.
> 
> Finished this one tonight for The eBay challenge over at Jerry's Cherry's model car club forum. Enioy.


Very nicely modded mate, and alot of other cool builds in here man. :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments? So here's more on the Catalina. The undies are pretty much done. The body is in the paint booth with its fifth layer of clear and then on to foiling. Thanks for watching.



















































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

And while the Catalina dries, here is my next project. It's a 1951 Chevy Sedan Delivery. I want to make it a business vehicle, just don't know what type of business yet. So far only the body has been cleaned up. There a shot of the stance I wNt also, just a little higher in the rear to make it level.



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kit: 
AMT 1962 Catalina 421 SD "Poncho" kit

Aftermarket parts:
Detail Master Distributor
Detail Master fuel lines
Detail Master alternator bracket
Parts by Park air cleaners
Model Car Garage Pulley faces
BMF Ultra Chrome

Scratch-built:
Oil dipstick
carburator fuel line setup

Paint:
Testor's AMC Sterling Silver base
Alclad II Candy Orange











































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a Jimmy Flintstone body
1951 Chevy Convertible donor
Testor's One Lacquer Lightning White and Star Spangled Blue.
Aftermarket decals from PoliceCarModelsDotCom from eBay.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is my latest. 

Jimmy Flintstone body
Gibson 392 Hemi Engine
Parts by Park Distributor
MCG chopped grill
Model Master Flame Red

The pics













































































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

nice! good work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

clean build homie nice work


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the words. 

This next one is my entry for our Jerry's Cherry's Patriotic MOTM. I learned a lot during this build.
1932 Ford Highboy










































Check out the progress pics on our forum. Link in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific work brotha!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm liken it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

IceMan555 said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the words.
> 
> This next one is my entry for our Jerry's Cherry's Patriotic MOTM. I learned a lot during this build.
> 1932 Ford Highboy
> ...


 real nice build,came out clean!!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think 70monte up there forgot to take his mess. Not sure what he babbling about.

Anyways. Here are a couple more I've finished since the last time I posted. Comments welcome.

1955 Chevy Nomad


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

2006 Camaro


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

1962 Studebaker Lark


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

2000 Toyota Supra


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

1966 Nova Show Car


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

More kits for sale in my ebay store. Check out the link in my signature.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my latest.

Hosted on Fotki


----------

